# After a couple of years with the C10fl



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually Hitachi and Porter Cable / Delta have nothing in common except they are sold at Lowes… Delta / Porter Cable rebranded their home owner / consumer products line to Porter Cable about 2 years ago now I guess…

FWIW, I kind of liked that C10FL… But then again, I like Hitachi tools…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

If it works for your application, it is the best tool for you. Glad to hear of your success


----------



## tt1106 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have this saw too. Love it. Bought it for 300 off Craigslist, 3 or 4 years ago. I replaced the gear for the blade miter, which was stripped when I bought it, and bought a freud dado set and 2 zero clearance inserts. It has been a great saw and I added a 4 inch dust port to take care of that. I looked on Lowes site and if the PC is not the Hitahci, then someone is buying from the same factory. Even the Power/switch is the same. And I don't know why you would want to copy it, if you didn't invent it, because it is pretty lame.  Happy sawing. I forgot to mention the router table I put into the right ext. wing. Works great in my garage shop.


----------



## 4x4moses (Sep 3, 2014)

I just recently purchased a used C10FL, and I love it. I've read some reviews that were critical of the saw, but I've had good luck with mine. Sure, if you're comparing it to a Powermatic or a Jet cabinet saw, the Hitachi comes up short. But in comparison to my cheap Delta bench saw, and equally anemic Rockwell Homecraft saw, this thing is fantastic! I put a new Dewalt combination blade on it, cleaned and wax the table, made a few adjustments, and my Hitachi performs like a brand new saw.


----------



## 1330 (Aug 13, 2016)

I think the Hitachi was pretty good value for money. Bought it brand new a couple of years ago and no regrets so far. Have fun using it!

http://woodworkingtoolkit.com/hitachi-c10fl/


----------

